# Semi DIY



## beeky (29 Oct 2007)

Would a cheapy regulator from eBay fit a disposable pressurised cylinder like D-D? I thought about DIY but it seems too much hassle to change every week, but I can't afford a full disposable pressurised system. I thought FE but space is limited as it needs to fit in a cabinet (and be hidden away from 3yr old hands!).


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Oct 2007)

Hiya, this convers D-D regulators to fit normal refilllable bottles like FE etc.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=803
This is your best bet i would recon, keep the reg that you already have and buy a cheap FE.
HTH
Dan


----------



## beeky (29 Oct 2007)

I don't have anything at the moment, so I can buy whatever I need. I didn't want to get a cheap reg from eBay and then find it wouldn't be compatible with a disposable canister. If I get that adapter then I should be OK whatvever reg I get?


----------



## milla (29 Oct 2007)

beeky

That adapter will only convert a disposable reg to a refillable.
Their are no convertors available to convert a refillable to disposable.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (29 Oct 2007)

In all honesty, Id steer clear of disposable systems entirely as theyre extremely expensive to run on any decent sized tank.  A refillable system, which is what im guesing you meant, isnt that expensive, you can always get a solenoid later and just turn the co2 off/on by hand, or do as some do and leave it on 24/7 at lower levels.  the regulators for disposable/refillable systems are very similar in price anyway.. then all you have to do is find a cheap fire extinguisher off ebay, should be about Â£30.

If you dont already have the D-D system, id be wary, I had 2 before i knew what i was doing and both were faulty, dumping the entire cylinder over night.  and were very expensive for the build quality.


----------



## beeky (29 Oct 2007)

Bugger!

Maybe I'll have to save some more then!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (29 Oct 2007)

you should be able to get a regulator for about Â£65-Â£75 depending on where you shop. there are often some good deals on ebay, BigDanne got an entire system for bugger all!

so, reg Â£70, cylinder, Â£30.. and some kind of reactor/diffuser.. all in all, about the same price as a Â£100 D-D system.


----------



## beeky (29 Oct 2007)

I'd like to go FE as it seems the cheapest way, but I haven't got the space for 2' cylinder. Hence the disposable option as they're smaller (or seem to be).

If I can get an FE that's about 12" max then that'd be perfect.


----------

